# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Algas >  Ajuda para Identificar Alga dominante

## Henrique Oliveira

Olá Pessoal,

Tenho andado bastante desleixado do meu sistema devido á falta de tempo, mas gostava de o recuperar novamente.

Apesar de todos os peixes se manterem a perda de corais foi enorme.
Neste momento arranquei a maioria dos corais mortos e tenho lutado contra 2 algas infernais que se propagam a uma velocidade
incrivel e chegam mesmo a cobrir o que possa restar de corais. 

Gostava entao de pedir a vossa ajuda, uma vez que pesquisei imenso pela net e apenas identifiquei um deles estando praticamente resolvida
a questão com o mesmo (Majanos). Sao muito giros e tal ao inicio mas ao fim de aparecerem 20 ja nao havia controle possivel. (Resolvido)

A grande questão surge então com uma praga do género Octocoral castanho e tambem em azul bastante rasteiro que cobre practicamente qualquer
coral acabando por o matar.

Não querendo arriscar introduzir qualquer coral enquanto isto permanecer gostava de tentar obter a ajuda do pessoal experiente e com vastos conhecimentos na materia que sei perfeitamente existir neste forum de longa data.
Será "Sarcothelia edmondsoni"? Não deveria uma vez que teria controlo da mesma.
Neste caso não a consigo eliminar, nem sei o que fará.

Deixo então pelo menos uma foto do inicio em que surgiu esta especie de "octocoral" e opinem a vontade sobre esta materia

Aqua 002.jpg

----------

